# Is my new pit pregnant?



## gothikangel920 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hello. A friend of my boyfriend told him about a month ago someone he knew just recieved a pit bull puppy that he didnt want and was going to bring it out to the woods and 'take care of it' if a new home couldnt be found for her.
Well being an animal lover I instantly said I would take her. As far as we know she is about 6 months old. It is hard to find decent homes for pit bull puppies where I live so I believe in spaying my dogs. I already have a pit named spazz whom has been labeled special needs because she has only 3 legs.
I have next to no experience with pregnant dogs. I think she might be because of the way her stomach is. I was just wondering if someone could tell me how to tell if she is in fact pregnant and give me advice on care. 
On Monday I do plan on calling vet to get her in for shots and a check up.
The new puppy was named Sadie..tho I plan on changing her name. She is drinking and eating alot more than any puppy I have ever seen b4. And she sleeps a lot. She is super affectionate but not that protective of her stomach. I have felt something moving in her stomach so i am pretty sure but again i have next to no experience in this. Please help me


----------



## Chump (Nov 20, 2010)

If she is really six months old it is unlikely that she is pregnant. It is much more likely she has worms. That being said, it sounds like you aren't really sure how old she is. Either way, the only way to tell if it is pregnancy is to have her tested. Often times young dogs will experience pseudocyesis (false pregnancy) after their first heat.

I would feed her like she is pregnant. She needs a good, high quality puppy food - like eukanuba kibble. If she ends up being preggo and isn't too far along, you can still have her spayed (I know, it's a puppy abortion). I am just saying it is an option. Especially if it is hard to find homes for pits in your area.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It is a good thing you did taking her in thank you. That being said I would guess that she is not pregnant if she is in fact only 6mos of age. I would guess that she has worms also. Make sure you take a fecal sample with when you go to the vet. 

You need t post up some pictures of the little lady. 

I took in a lab many years ago that was going to taken out to the woods. I thought she was pregnant she was 8yrs old. I took to the vet the next day she wasn't **whew** but she did have a horrible stomach condition from eatting poor quality food. After being here a month eatting a better food her stomach went down and she looked like a normal dog again.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Unfortunately, if she was old enough to have her first heat which she is, she might be pregnant. Hopefully, it is a bad case of worms and not pups in there as she is just a pup herself.

If she is pregnant and you can feel the pups moving then she is quite far along.

I'd definitely get her into the vet asap.

Also, remember worms can pass to your other dog so be vigilant with cleaning up the poop.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I am not sure on this because I've never had a dog that was pregnant. But don't pregnant dogs usually have enlarged nipples?


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Since you don't know the age for sure, it is very possible she is prego, unfortunately. If you are actually feeling movement...well that is a very big indicator... I've never had a dog with worms have actually movement in the belly, but that's just me... A trip to the vet is a MUST, you definetly don't want to be caught unaware.

Good for you on taking in that baby!! Pictures?????


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

some dogs will in fact get their first heat at 6 months like my dog so yes she could be pregnant you could ask the doctor to find out when u take her


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm glad she's in good hands. If she turns out to be pregnant please consider spaying and aborting the litter to prevent anymore unnecessary litters with our dogs.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> I'm glad she's in good hands. If she turns out to be pregnant please consider spaying and aborting the litter to prevent anymore unnecessary litters with our dogs.


if she at the point she can feel them move , are you still able to abort that far along?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

angelbaby said:


> if she at the point she can feel them move , are you still able to abort that far along?


Yes, you can spay your dog right on up to her due date.


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> I'm glad she's in good hands. If she turns out to be pregnant please consider spaying and aborting the litter to prevent anymore unnecessary litters with our dogs.


Yes, please spay/abort if she is pregnant. PBRC offers financial assistance for the spaying and neutering of pit bulls, all you have to do is fill out a short form online, just click this link: http://www.pbrc.net/fund/ap_neuter.html


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:goodpost:



Yeah that sucks, I hate aborting full terms.. ((shutters)) But highly neccessary......... Yes abortions and full spays can be done right up the last minute, unfortunately I have done this alot, the Doc does the cuttin I do the injecting and maintaining of the stats.. yep yep its all worth it when that mamma is back on her feet and their are no unwanted baby animals.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm not saying I'm against it, but my cousin did the abortion to his pittie and she wasn't the same after that  she became very depressed and it was far along the puppies would of prob came out in a week. Good luck to you in whatever u do decide to do...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> Yeah that sucks, I hate aborting full terms.. ((shutters)) But highly neccessary......... Yes abortions and full spays can be done right up the last minute, unfortunately I have done this alot, the Doc does the cuttin I do the injecting and maintaining of the stats.. yep yep its all worth it when that mamma is back on her feet and their are no unwanted baby animals.


"unwanted baby animals"  That just makes me feel sad....


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

ashes said:


> I'm not saying I'm against it, but my cousin did the abortion to his pittie and she wasn't the same after that  she became very depressed and it was far along the puppies would of prob came out in a week. Good luck to you in whatever u do decide to do...


OMG... that is sad!


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

It was she was never the same after that she was always so hyper even during her pregnancy loved ppl and after the abortion when they took her home she just wasn't the same it broke my heart to see her that way..I really wondered if she understood what had happened to her because they do know when they're pregnant and all of a sudden she isn't?? idk it was heart breaking


----------



## Chump (Nov 20, 2010)

It is really hard to find a vet that will abort pups if the gyp is far along. The gravid uterus is so vascular it is dangerous too.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

ashes said:


> It was she was never the same after that she was always so hyper even during her pregnancy loved ppl and after the abortion when they took her home she just wasn't the same it broke my heart to see her that way..I really wondered if she understood what had happened to her because they do know when they're pregnant and all of a sudden she isn't?? idk it was heart breaking


Poor lil doggy. I didn't realize they could do spay/abort that late term. I personally don't think I would do it. Besides.. isn't spay/abort quite expensive? Really.. what would be the difference of letting the dog have the puppies and then putting them to sleep? I really don't understand how they do a spay abort on a late term dog like that... do they euthanize the puppies?


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

No I don't think I would be able to either after I saw her that way..


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

ashes said:


> I'm not saying I'm against it, but my cousin did the abortion to his pittie and she wasn't the same after that  she became very depressed and it was far along the puppies would of prob came out in a week. Good luck to you in whatever u do decide to do...


Awe - that's sad, had the dog mothered before or was she a new momma? No matter how you look at the situation it's still worrisome to think about the pups aftermath abortion or not.

I just hope she isn't preggers & can get spayed asap.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> I'm glad she's in good hands. If she turns out to be pregnant please consider spaying and aborting the litter to prevent anymore unnecessary litters with our dogs.










Good post!



Atlanta Bully Rescue said:


> Yes, please spay/abort if she is pregnant. PBRC offers financial assistance for the spaying and neutering of pit bulls, all you have to do is fill out a short form online, just click this link: Pit Bull Rescue Central














Firehazard said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> Yeah that sucks, I hate aborting full terms.. ((shutters)) But highly neccessary......... Yes abortions and full spays can be done right up the last minute, unfortunately I have done this alot, the Doc does the cuttin I do the injecting and maintaining of the stats.. yep yep its all worth it when that mamma is back on her feet and their are no unwanted baby animals.


Sad but I agree!


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes she had mothered once before..


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

ashes said:


> I'm not saying I'm against it, but my cousin did the abortion to his pittie and she wasn't the same after that  she became very depressed and it was far along the puppies would of prob came out in a week. Good luck to you in whatever u do decide to do...


i wouldn't say the animal was 'depressed' as much as it was from the 
recovery of a major surgery. a healing dog will look as if it's depressed, 
but i assure you it's from the pain associated with recovery, and not a 
mental state of mind.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Padlock said:


> i wouldn't say the animal was 'depressed' as much as it was from the
> recovery of a major surgery. a healing dog will look as if it's depressed,
> but i assure you it's from the pain associated with recovery, and not a
> mental state of mind.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

ashes said:


> I'm not saying I'm against it, but my cousin did the abortion to his pittie and she wasn't the same after that  she became very depressed and it was far along the puppies would of prob came out in a week. Good luck to you in whatever u do decide to do...


We perform them regularly at the nonprofit spay/neuter clinic I work at and no one has ever complained to me about their dog having issues afterwards.

Visit your local animal control and see first hand how many unwanted puppies are euthanized, there's no need to bring more unwanted puppies into the world. Not to mention on average it takes at least 6 months to find a pit bull a responsible home. Kudzu was born here the day his mother came in and he is now 5+ months old with not a single person interested in him. Wizard was surrendered by a backyard breeder in January when he was 4 weeks old and he hasn't gotten a single application.


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Besides.. isn't spay/abort quite expensive?


Like I said before, PBRC will pay a vet directly for the spay/abort, all you have to do is fill out a short application: Pit Bull Rescue Central

At the clinic I work at we do not charge extra, so it's still $75.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Padlock said:


> i wouldn't say the animal was 'depressed' as much as it was from the
> recovery of a major surgery. a healing dog will look as if it's depressed,
> but i assure you it's from the pain associated with recovery, and not a
> mental state of mind.


So you don't believe dogs have any sort of mental feelings?


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't think she was recovering for months and when I say months I mean it lasted she was PTS but since the day she died she never was the same. I do believe dogs do sense feelings and sensed that something had changed.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

could it have been acute pain from a botched surgery..or was it just emotional stress?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I just wanted to check back on this topic and find out if the OP got the dog to the vet and what the results were.


----------

